# Hkp7m13



## sirrogue1 (Apr 22, 2008)

:smt1099
two questions...

What is the right second-hand price for a P7M13?

Would you reccommend it for IDPA style competitions (does it get too hot since it is a steel frame pistol)?

thanks


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Being an HK lover, I cruise the want ads quite a bit on the internet and most of the P7M13s I see run from about $1500 (good luck) to as much as $2200. Not sure about the IDPA thing but I've seen more than one participant using a P7 (not sure if it was an PSP, M8 or M13) at the matches.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice gun for IDPA if you can swing the money. Consider also the high price of spare mags. You'll need quite a few for competition shooting and practice.

The P7 doesn't heat up because it's steel, but rather because it's gas-operated. You won't shoot enough in an IDPA match to heat it up much, but you WILL likely do so in practice, at least if you want to become skilled with the gun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mike's right on the money (pun intended). P7M13 mags are currently running about $100 EACH!


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

$100 is too much keep looking. 
Spend some time at "The Cult of the P7" 
http://www.parkcitiestactical.com/

BRAND NEW H&K P7M13 NON-LEO marked. $ 80 each Delivered CONUS http://www.parkcitiestactical.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=10;t=013646

Or over at GB 5 for $415 at http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=97816225

Or 3 for $240 at http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=97850374

Read the small print & Don't look at the pics! on GB.

Best current deal on GB for a gun. http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=97985174

As far as useing an M13 for IDPA I love mine. Mike hit the heat issue right on the head. but a good pair of gloves helps that out.
As a side note I perfer the newer models to the older ones, as the take down button on the older models sticks out further. my grip can some times depress this while fireing causeing the slide to lock back. However the newer ones do have that crummy warning on the slide.

Good luck,
Dorian


----------



## sirrogue1 (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, they are definitely expensive... I've been told they are quite accurate... but I am thinking if i'll be better off just going with a Walther P99 or say a Steyr M-A1 (the most underrated good quality gun as some would like to say) this way the monies i save I can burn on ammo...


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like you are getting some good info. It appears the M13's are climbing in price $1,500 plus.

The P7 and it's variants are Enhanced Service Pistol (ESP) in IDPA. That means you are shooting aginst Glocks, XD and 1911 (9mm, 38 Supper.....) - The M13 has a longer trigger reset than the other weapons in ESP - but the M13 has a tappered Magazine so it helps alot on reloads. 
Is the P7 the best ESP for IDPA - depends who is shootiing it. There are other guns that may be more competetion friendly. 

I enjoy shooting IDPA, USPSA and steel challenge with a P7. Does it get hot? Never noticed it at match. At a class or practice - yep it's gets hot.





sirrogue1 - Less gun more ammo more range time :smt023 I hear that Wather P99 is a nice shooter - where did I hear that ???? :watching:
If you happen to be in Kentucky you are welcome to give my M13 for a test drive....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My understanding is that mostly-stock Glocks compete in SSP, though ESP is an option. http://www.glockfaq.com/idpa.htm

Then again, I haven't been to a match since 2001 or 2002.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Mike you are on the money the Glock can be ESP or SSP. I woiuld guess most people shooting ESP are running 1911's - But add a Magwell to a glock and you have a nice (Cheaper) ESP gun.



I'll be shooting my M13 at the Carolina Cup (IDPA) amd At the Indiana State Match (USPSA) Production. :smt033


----------



## sirrogue1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Clyde, but I'm in Canuckistan... 

As far as the gun goes, I think I am now gonna go for the Steyr M-A1, unless I hear something really awfull about it. Even thought I've held the Steyr at a gunshop and waved it around like I know what I'm doing I still need to find a range in Ontario or Michigan or New York that will carry that gun so I can try it out before I end up buying it. If I dont like the grip angle while actually firing it then my default choice is a Walther P99...


----------

